
“12 years ago today, I finished writing Hacker News” - nathell
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1049723540902215681
======
jgrahamc
And 10 years ago we were having fun with Paul's "Arc Challenge" (HN is/was
written in Arc): [http://blog.jgc.org/2008/02/arc-challenge-
explained.html](http://blog.jgc.org/2008/02/arc-challenge-explained.html)

------
proactivesvcs
Something that we, our concentration, CPU time, batteries and our bandwidth
bills are thankful for :-)

------
nojvek
I love HN due to its simplicity. Their login page isn’t styled much and I love
it. It’s fast and UX is to the point.

I usually visit hn.algolia.com as staring page but it feels flawless with HN.

Please don’t mess it up like digg.com

------
pbiggar
This is something I have extremely mixed feelings about.

On the one hand, HN has enabled so many of us to learn about startups, and has
leveled us up in our careers in so many ways.

On the other hand, HN is a bastion of toxicity, is extremely uninclusive, and
so all this learning is only available to people willing to lurk in the
cesspool.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Inclusivity could certainly be worked on. However, I feel like it is being
worked on and I don't actually find it a _bastion of toxicity._ (I know of a
forum I see that way. It isn't HN.)

~~~
pbiggar
I can't argue with your experiences, but I've heard from many people
(overwhelmingly women), that they hate this place and no longer visit.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I appear to be the highest ranked woman here. My old handle, Mz, was briefly
on the leaderboard.

Posting as openly female here has always been challenging. It's better than it
used to be. Among other things, I see more women with more than 2k karma than
I used to.

There is still room for improvement. My feeling is that YC is remarkably
inclusive without really making a big deal out of it. My feeling is the HN
mods are interested in making HN more inclusive.

I do realize there are significant challenges. I don't think it is due to HN
being a _bastion of toxicity._

